# Error codes left and right!



## dgkb (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi all, the vehicle in question here is a 2000 Nissan Maxima GLE. Just recently I took my vehicle to "autozone" to check out the reason why the "service engine soon" light was showing up.

After an engine diagnostic test 6 error codes appeared.

1: P1320 Ignition Signal Primary
2: P0160 NO2S Activity Bank 2
3: P0420 Catalyst Efficiency Low Bank 1
4: P0159 02 Signal Slow Bank 2
5: P0158 02 Signal High Bank 2
6: P0505 Idle Control System Malfunction

Any suggestions on where to start with these problems?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

P1320 - because that's what triggers practically everything.
Can't have any Bank2 activity without spark.
Can't have any catalyst efficiency without sparky.
Can't have any O2 signal without a spark.
Can't have any idle without a spark.


----------



## dgkb (Jul 22, 2012)

The vehicle runs fine. However, I need it to pass a SMOG examination.
Are you saying that a simple coil and sparkplug replacement will fix the rest of the errors?

And about all the gibberish you wrote...unnecessary when trying to fix an issue. (unless it is a signature )

Thanks!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Gibberish?
That gibberish might be the answer, but you might never know...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would also start with the 1320 code, fix it, erase the codes and see if the others return. The problem with the 1320 is that you have six coils and without a misfire code specific to a particular cylinder, it's difficult to figure out which coil, or coils, is/are malfunctioning. Some might suggest replace all of them, but a $80 each, that's an expensive repair...and assuming it is the coil(s) that is bad (most of the time, it is a coil failure that sets the P1320 code). You could take a guess at which bank the bad coil is on and replace the three coils on that bank; it's a 50/50 chance that could save you the cost of three coils. As far as the plugs, they can be cleaned; if they have more than 100,000 miles on them, they should be replaced.


----------



## dgkb (Jul 22, 2012)

Smj999smj, thanks for the reply. I appreciate your insight on the issue. I will surely follow your advice and check to make sure what coil(s) need replacing. Also, I was informed elsewhere to check on the O2 sensors on bank #2 which have already been replaced. The Service Engine Light has been cleared and the smog test was passed. However, I am not satisfied with an unhealthy running car, and I will continue to look into each and every code.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

The initial point was...that a bad coil which may (or may not) have caused the P1320, can and will cause or at least contribute greatly to the rest of those codes being set.


----------

